# Headphones – measurements, correction.



## Raimonds (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Friends,

As I see serious interest and passion about headphones, I would like to spread with you some results to make headphones much more accurate sound source as they potentially can be because of small dimensions of them, close „connection” to listener and possibly less their own problems. But, instead of this, it is very tricky to make reliable measurement of headphones. The term „reliable measurement” means that it may be used for correction and such correction will remove any coloration and do not add new ones.
Please find attached my collection of measurements that were used for correction.

The measured headphones were:

AKG K701 2 pairs
AKG_K271 2 pairs
AKG_K99
AKG240_55 Ohm
AKG240d_600 Ohm
AKG271 Mk2
Audio-technica_ATH-M50 2 pairs
Beyerdynamic 770
Beyerdynamic 990
Beyerdynamic DT880 pro 2 pairs
KRK_KNS6400
Lambo_MH699v
Pfilips_SHP2000
Philips_SHP2500
Pioneer_SE-M521
Sennheiser HD449
Sennheiser HD518
Sennheiser_HD600 6 pairs
Sennheiser_HD650 4 pairs
Sennheiser_PXC450
Sony_mdr_xd150
Sony_mdr-xd100 2 pairs
TDK_life_on_record
Technics_RP-DH1200

All curves you can see in this dropbox folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rbtgrgmpfq1dq34/AAAjDPlYInR0mfLmjbLtaCSla?dl=0

Or download them as rar archive (just 4.5Mb):
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1893655/HP/HP_all.rar

Some examples.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I knew beforehand that headphones had these kinds of response errors that sometimes are worse than speakers in a normal living room. Corrections made for headphones would be awesome since you get very predictable results. I have used FIR based correction for my AKG Q701 headphones for quite a while now, not as sophisticated as the APL software can pull off though as I made them "manually". 

The APL unit has so far improved my car audio, home audio system, my computer system drastically so it wouldn't be a surprise to me if most headphones on the market could benefit just as much from these corrections. No need to buy expensive headphones when you correct the response and make about any decent headphone sound like a reference pair


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Neat, but how can we tell which graph coo responds to which headphones, I don't see labels.


----------

